# On the road diet suggestions



## Rattletrap (Oct 19, 2007)

I need some suggestions on a diet plan for those of us who are on the road in our rigs all day. 

First person who suggests salads will be fed to a rabbit.


----------



## crash_cart (Oct 20, 2007)

Rattletrap said:


> First person who suggests salads will be fed to a rabbit.



LOL-O come on, we have to give props to the giant taco salad inventor.


----------



## Rattletrap (Oct 20, 2007)

try eating that while driving down the road responding on a code.


----------



## TheDoll (Oct 21, 2007)

i've been changing my diet and trying to eat better, and these are some of the things that have helped me. oh, i should also mention that i have a gluten intolerance so i can't eat a lot of things (gluten is in almost everything).
--i snack throughout the day
--baby carrots with peanut butter
--lara bars
--a big salad in the middle of the day but just ignore this one
--hard boiled eggs
--yogurt
--fruit

boring, i know, but it seems to be working.


----------



## Aileana (Oct 21, 2007)

I find that for on the road, I pack smaller snacks, like crackers and cheese, veggies, granola bars, water bottles/juice packs, etc., so I don't end up buying junk food. When on your 90's its a whole different ballgame, but atleast then there's not the 'making food eatable while in transit' challenge...


----------



## fit4duty (Oct 22, 2007)

Here's the thing, every er has a microwave in the break room. when i was power- lifting, i would prepare six meals the night before shift throw it in a cooler and be out the door prepared to eat when ever I felt like it. It was simple and easy 

protien (salmon, chx breast, turkey etc)
grain (i alternated brown rice and whole wheat pasta w/ sauce)
vegetable or salad w/ italian dressing/greek vinagarette

I would either carry the cooler or grab an individual container every time a call kicked out and always ate at the hospital afterwards. never missed a meal. For snack a container of nuts and raisins goes every where. This will do your system well regardless of if you intend to lose or pick up weight. all that is required is consistency. 

it worked great for me thought it might help. let me know


----------



## MayEMT (Nov 2, 2007)

*Ideas*

Hey Rattletrap

One of the key secrets to dieting is never feeling hungry. As simple as that may sound its the key factor as to why people quit when trying to eat healthy. As many suggested, preparing meals and snacks ahead of time is essential.

It has been said that food must be consumed within an hour of waking up in the morning. On days when youre off duty, this should be much easier to follow. A simple snack such as a fat-free yougurt or a slice of toast (low-cal) would suffice as a morning snack. This gives your your first boost for the day and wakes up your metabolism.

Next as we all know the most important meal. Breakfast. While at the station grab a toast or cup of oatmeal, a fruit and some kind of dairy product (e.g cup of 1% milk or yogurt). 

Its recommended that you eat every 2-3 hours, however in our nature of work, easier said than done. However, try not to go more than 4 hours without snacking on something. That way you dont overindulge on your next meal.

Follow breakfast with a snack. Snacks should be approx. 100-150 calories and no more than 3 grams of fat per 100 calories. If your not interested in calorie counting, pick up a high fiber fruit (eg apple) or a handful of baby carrots in a ziplock. That should do the trick. I also suggest easy on the go snack bars. (careful with sugar and fat content) Also, those 100-calorie packs they are coming out with are good for the fuel tank, but do nothing for you nutritional wise. Be cautious on those.

For lunch, and dinner Fit4Duty is right on the mark. You should always have some kind of protein, starch, fruit or (preferably) veggie. As a rule, when preparing any kind of meat the night or morning before, the cut should be about the thickness and size of YOUR plam. For lunch especially though when your on the go, you want to make sure you do have all these food groups, and when a plate, fork and knife is not available on the box, a sandwich will pretty much cover everything. (Bread - Starch, Lettuce/tomato - Veggie, Lunchmeat - Protein). 

With all meat as a rule for good nutrition, do your best in getting everything lean cut and limit the amt of pork and beef to no more than 2 times a week.

Follow both lunch and dinner with a light snack and that should pretty much keep you energized throughout the day and you should always feel satisfied because you chose to eat the right foods.

As was already mentioned, as I mentioned earlier, and as I'm going to mention again.....Most important is planning ahead. Either the night before or the morning. That way whether on or off duty, you can just grab and go. 

If your trying to lose weight I also recommend 30-35 mins of cardio (reaching target hr rate) 3-4 times per week. And 2 full circuit strenght training sessions per week. If you need in further info lemme know.

Just to summarize:

(Within an hour of waking) Snack
Breakfast (starch, fruit, dairy)
Snack (snack bar)
Lunch (protein, starch, veggie)
Snack (fruit) 
Dinner (protein, starch, veggie)
(Right before bed) Lite Snack (dairy)

Ok kids im off my soap box. Have fun be healthy B)

Disclaimer: These are ideas. ONLY IDEAS and knowlege that I have aquired over the years from several health and energy management programs. I will not be held liable if you do not lose weight in the process


----------



## topher@thedisco (Nov 6, 2007)

*whata hack!!!!*

lol... j/k... May u share some very interesting points...


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 15, 2007)

fit4duty said:


> Here's the thing, every er has a microwave in the break room. when i was power- lifting, i would prepare six meals the night before shift throw it in a cooler and be out the door prepared to eat when ever I felt like it. It was simple and easy
> 
> protien (salmon, chx breast, turkey etc)
> grain (i alternated brown rice and whole wheat pasta w/ sauce)
> ...



Thanks for this post. I am truly taking to to heart, and going to give it a try. I noticed that I lost weight easily when I ate often, usually every 2-3 hours. I had stopped because it definitely takes planning and a little extra effort to do. Time to make the effort; I'm worth it.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 15, 2007)

Rattletrap said:


> try eating that while driving down the road responding on a code.



I have no problem doind that.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 15, 2007)

Rattletrap said:


> I need some suggestions on a diet plan for those of us who are on the road in our rigs all day.
> 
> First person who suggests salads will be fed to a rabbit.



try eating rabbits


----------



## emtff376 (Nov 26, 2007)

salads are ridiculous to try to eat in a moving vehicle.  

I agree with the suggestions of smaller snacks.  Bag em at home and have them readily available when you get hungry.  

Drink lots of water.

Eat lots of veggies (I, too, am a fan of baby carrots)

If you have to grab something fast, go to Subway and get one of those fresh fit meals, not a double meat, double cheese, extra mayo puppy though 

Take a vitamin every day.

Some people do okay eating three meals, some don't.  I am a six meal a day person.  It works well for me.

Write down what you eat.  You'll be surprised (and accountable) for what goes in your mouth.  It shocks me how many calories I can put away in one sitting.

Watch your portions.  This is why I agree with prepackaging food.  Its so easy to eat a whole bag of chips or whatever rather than a serving.

Don't deprive yourself of something you really want, but make sure it is something you REALLY want first.  If I don't eat something I REALLY want, I'll just eat all sorts of other things that I don't need or want and have all those extra calories when I could have had a small portion of what I really wanted and have been done with it.

I could go on and on.  If you want any advice, I'll be glad to help.

Be safe.


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 27, 2007)

I think the big thing is to be satisfied enough that the gooey doughnuts, birthday cake or cookies in the nurses' break room don't look good because you haven't eaten in hours.  

Protein is good, nuts, string cheese.  There are actually some decent foods being packaged as snacky things now.


----------



## AntonioEMT (Dec 17, 2007)

*diet*

Breakfast: 150 gr. jogurt 0.1 % fat + 100 gr. cereals
after 3 hours : 1 fruit (no banana) 
lunch : 100 gr. rice with tomato sauce (no oil) + vegetables no fried.+ 70gr. bread 
after 3 hours : 1 cereal bar + coffee with sugar
dinner :  200 gr. chicken (no fried)+ 100 gr. potatoes

alternate, one day fish and one day meat or eggs.
not alcoholics, not sugar drinks.

saturday and sunday.......eat all!!!! pizza, pasta, cakes etc......


----------

